# 8 string pickups



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 12, 2006)

I was thinking of making/building an 8 string due to the fact that it seems to be the easiest option and I was wondering if there are any companies that sell 8 string pickups. I know Lundgren sells them but they are not cheap, and I also considered a bass pickup, but was unsure of the sound quality it would produce. I like the lundgren sound but not the price and I even considered making my own, but I have never done it and would guess the results would be crappy. Any sugesstions?


----------



## dpm (Dec 12, 2006)

There's a few guys who will wind custom pickups. Seymour Duncan have a custom shop that does 8 string pickups. Jason Lollar would probably do it, as would a few other small makers. I get mine wound by Bare Knuckle, but that's only the winding, the parts I have custom cut locally. None of these are cheap options and, depending on the maker, they might not be able to nail the sound you want. 
In my opinion bass pickups aren't really appropriate for guitar. The frequency response is very different to what most guitarists expect to hear. Still, there's plenty of guys using them because it's an easy option.


----------



## Nik (Dec 12, 2006)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> I was thinking of making/building an 8 string due to the fact that it seems to be the easiest option and I was wondering if there are any companies that sell 8 string pickups. I know Lundgren sells them but they are not cheap, and I also considered a bass pickup, but was unsure of the sound quality it would produce. I like the lundgren sound but not the price and I even considered making my own, but I have never done it and would guess the results would be crappy. Any sugesstions?



You might want to wait a couple of months--there's a good chance that production 8-strings might start cropping up soon, as early as Winter NAMM. 

Otherwise, I've heard that EMG 6-string bass pick-ups are decent, but as dpm said, they are meant for bass, not guitar, so that will inevitably lead to inferior sound. At the end of the day, you get what you pay for, so they won't be as nice as Lungdrens, but it all comes down to what you want and how much you're willing to spend.

Good luck!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 12, 2006)

EMG 45DC works (a bit like a 81) but the best would be a real 8 strings guitar pickup like a lundgren, and honnestly it's not that pricey considering it's hand made (quality is far better than any mass produced equivalent tone wise).


----------



## Durero (Dec 12, 2006)

I think the assumption that bass pickups actually have a different frequency response than guitar pickups is true in most cases, but you would have to measure their output with guitar strings to be sure.

I strongly suspect that many EMG bass and guitar models are internally identical. As far as I know, the basic premise of the EMG active pickup design is to use weak, low-output magnets combined with a built-in preamp to give a high-output signal level. This leads to a minimum of tone 'coloring' by the pickups compared to traditional high-output passives. 

I've heard many folks describe the EMG active sound as 'clean, clear, pristine' and so-on, and many others describe them as 'sterile, flat, no-character' etc. Depends on your taste.

I'm very happy with the EMG bass pickup on my 9-string Ergo. It's certainly very similar to the 707 (7-string guitar) and 81 (6-string guitar) EMG's I have. I'd assume the 45DC is one of your cheapest options before going custom.

Bartolini is another pickup company worth considering. They have a very wide range of models (bass & guitar), they're very descriptive of each model's design and tone, and they do lots of custom work as well.

I have an active Bartolini H-S-S set on the strat-copy I teach with, and they're the loudest pickups I've ever experienced. The humbucker is especially ridiculous - they seem to have taken a high-output magnet design and added a (also loud) pre-amp to it. Very very noisy and very very loud. I bought them to see if I liked them and would want to order custom 7-string pickups from them, but then the EMG 707 became available and I happily went with that instead.

Anybody else tried Bartolini's?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Dec 12, 2006)

> bass pickups aren't really appropriate for guitar. The frequency response is very different to what most guitarists expect to hear. Still, there's plenty of guys using them because it's an easy option.



Please explane to me HOW the The frequency response is different between bass and guitar pickups


and with emgs
the 707 is a bass pickup at least thats how it started! and the 45DC is a bass pickup BUT is build the same as an 81 but in a larger caseing


----------



## skinhead (Dec 12, 2006)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Please explane to me HOW the The frequency response is different between bass and guitar pickups
> 
> 
> and with emgs
> the 707 is a bass pickup at least thats how it started! and the 45DC is a bass pickup BUT *is build the same as an 81 but in a larger caseing*



I don't think so, but maybe could be.

I have to buy an EMG 45DC (Dino Cazares model?) for my 8.

It's about 114 dollar here, it's cheap for a 8 string guitar pickup (6 bass).


----------



## W4D (Dec 12, 2006)

we make soem in conjuction with Telsa and we are much less exspensive than the other guys and they are made for guitar they are not bass pick ups


----------



## Ishan (Dec 12, 2006)

W4D said:


> we make soem in conjuction with Telsa and we are much less exspensive than the other guys and they are made for guitar they are not bass pick ups



Any detail on those? magnet? tonal characteristics? price?


----------



## W4D (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is what has come from Halo and Tesla working together to create an 8 string pickup that both sounds awsome and is priced very well.

Two seperate pickups one for your neck and one for your bridge they are not the same pickup










The dark image is just showing you size!

selling for $120 each

Model Number: Corona *AH8N* (Neck) *AH8B *(Bridge)

Available thru *HALO GUITARS
*
        

Simular to a Duncan INVADER


----------



## dpm (Dec 12, 2006)

Waylon, good stuff! 

Mat, bass humbuckers have the coils wired in parallel, so the sound is really bright, kind of like a single coil. The EMG bass humbuckers are a bit like a really loud single coil, not a lot happening in the mids. A passive bass humbucker with 4 conductor wiring might sound OK in series, if you can find one to suit.
Typically, the resonant peak of a bass pickup is 'pointier' than what most people will be expecting to hear from a guitar's bridge humbucker. In the neck position the sound is likely pretty cool.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 12, 2006)

That pickup looks pretty nice but the Invader reference gives me chills  good price anyway


----------



## W4D (Dec 12, 2006)

Ishan said:


> That pickup looks pretty nice but the Invader reference gives me chills  good price anyway



it is a passive pick up. Like i said simular to an invader crossed with a DiMarzio. But yeah it is something new. Not alot on the market in 8 string pick ups that is made for guitar.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 12, 2006)

The price alone will makes it a hit. I'm pretty sure many builders out there are searching for a somewhat cheap 8 strings guitar pickup with the gaining popularity of those recently


----------



## msherman (Dec 13, 2006)

dpm said:


> Waylon, good stuff!
> 
> Mat, bass humbuckers have the coils wired in parallel, so the sound is really bright, kind of like a single coil. The EMG bass humbuckers are a bit like a really loud single coil, not a lot happening in the mids. A passive bass humbucker with 4 conductor wiring might sound OK in series, if you can find one to suit.
> Typically, the resonant peak of a bass pickup is 'pointier' than what most people will be expecting to hear from a guitar's bridge humbucker. In the neck position the sound is likely pretty cool.



EMG does make passive versions of the DC series called the HZ which I think is better suited for an 8 string. These are a high gain, full range humbucking high output pup with accented brightness. 

The HZ 40 has 9.6K ohms and can handle maximum string spacing of 80mm.
The HZ 45 has 11K ohms and can handle 95 mm maximum string spacing. 
They also have 5 conductor leads so wiring options are available.

Stew-mac sells them for $75 each


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 13, 2006)

I think I like the EMG HZ 45 idea. I checked them out and they sound like they would work, but how would a bass pickup sound with heavy distortion? Also have any of you built an 8 before?
Also thanks for all the help I appriciate it tons!


----------



## W4D (Dec 13, 2006)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> I think I like the EMG HZ 45 idea. I checked them out and they sound like they would work, but how would a bass pickup sound with heavy distortion? Also have any of you built an 8 before?
> Also thanks for all the help I appriciate it tons!



Yes we have built 8's before. And are making a production line of them starting at 1200 dollars


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 14, 2006)

About how long could you expect a first time builder to build an 8 string from start to finish?


----------



## dpm (Dec 14, 2006)

That's a bit like asking how long it takes to record a CD. Could be anywhere from a month up to 15 years, or longer, Drew-style


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 14, 2006)

Dpm do you make 8's?


----------



## dpm (Dec 14, 2006)

Absolutely! 7's, 8's and 9's at this stage.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 14, 2006)

Invader reference is cool with me. With the right setup, that pickup is great (alder/ebony, etc).


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 15, 2006)

how much do simple 8's go for?


----------



## dpm (Dec 15, 2006)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> how much do simple 8's go for?


 
Is that Q for me?

My work starts a little over US$2000 at the present time. That will have to change at some stage to make a living from it.

If you're thinking of building your own you'd want to be sure it's something you're going to keep doing. Even if you stick to the basics there can be quite an investment in tools and equipment to do it properly. And I can guarantee you won't be entirely happy with your first attempt.
If you're interested in luthiery for enjoyment by all means go for it. If you were thinking of building an 8 to save yourself a few bucks don't bother


----------



## philkilla (Dec 15, 2006)

lol. sound like words of wisdom there.


----------



## mustang-monk (Aug 16, 2007)

maybe you should look in to monster guitars they make 8 string bodies and necks for a resonable price. you'd only really have to screw em together n fit the hardware (which is piss easy)


----------



## W4D (Aug 16, 2007)

We make 8 strings for 1200 and up


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> maybe you should look in to monster guitars they make 8 string bodies and necks for a resonable price. you'd only really have to screw em together n fit the hardware (which is piss easy)



Stop bumping old threads! 



Monster Guitar Shop is awful. It was owned by Ed Roman, so it is definietely bad. Not sure if he had to sell it though. Regardless, my inclination would be to stay away.


----------

